# Wire and some panels arrived today



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Not used to pulling 600MCM, my back and hands are feeling it but everything went pretty smooth.

Still have to pull to the other side of the building tomorrow and then have a 4:00am scheduled shutdown Friday night to get the new gear hot in the empty part of the building and the additional panels on the production side.


----------



## LightsOn81 (Jan 6, 2012)

That's the good stuff right there!


----------



## MollyHatchet29 (Jan 24, 2012)

Nice! Lots to keep you busy.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

The size of the building is deceiving till you realize each "rectangle" is 4X12 ft.

Exactly what size is the place and are you pulling CU. or AL.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Focus!


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Focus!


Try rubbing your eyes.. :thumbup:


----------



## LightsOn81 (Jan 6, 2012)

B4T said:


> The size of the building is deceiving till you realize each "rectangle" is 4X12 ft.
> 
> Exactly what size is the place and are you pulling CU. or AL.


I was thinking the same thing. You really notice it when you look at the pic with the scissor lift


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

B4T said:


> Try rubbing your eyes.. :thumbup:



Before or after applying Scotchkote to them? :laughing::laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Before or after applying Scotchkote to them? :laughing::laughing:


It your case.. try sniffing it instead.. :thumbup:


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*Boss*

You better tell your boss to put a rattlesnake or german shepard in there til that wire is up ....


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

nice dry job for this time of year..looks like maybe more work for hook ups coming? what is scheduled to go in the place? plant? warehouse?:thumbsup:


----------



## niteshift (Nov 21, 2007)

Nice work.
Interested also what kind of facility will it be?


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks for the posts guys. The building is in an industrial park and the company next door (our customer) bought it. We are getting power to this room and adding to the existing facility. The building is rectangular as mentioned by others. We pulled all the wire in one day from the 1200A panel pictured to the room on the other side of the wall where the main switchgear is. Most likely there will be some milling equipment and warehouse stuff. We will be doing all electrical for the site.

I will get more pictures tonight and give a detailed explanation of the setup and exactly what we are doing. We have a 4 am scheduled shutdown tonight to get the new wire in the gear and the panels on the opposite wall. 

Picture of the side wall











Some of the 4" and 2" conduit which is all up now











running the 4" (the background work was already existing)


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Looks good...:thumbup:


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Post 1000 :thumbup:

Finally recovered from this one, ended up working 3am to 5 pm. I couldn't get as many pics as I wanted but here is what I have.

Some wire run











Some panels landed











Main switchgear












Pulling some more wire






















Done for the day, plenty to do yet though...












And the boss took care of me for toughing it out, time to start stripping and heading to the yard


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

Nice looking job..glad he took care of you too..one hand washes the other I always say..good post too !:thumbsup: keep us updated on this one !


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

....how much does it cost to have supplier parallel wires on a single reel? It must not me cost effective to have it done, as most contractors have the men deal with 4 and 5 spools on wire pulls .


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

...nice to see the boss take care of you, but dont forget to buy him a coffee break or two!!


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Working on a trough that is 2" off the floor has got to be the hardest part of the job..

You have to almost lay on the floor to work.. but be fun.. :no:


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

B4T said:


> Working on a trough that is 2" off the floor has got to be the hardest part of the job..
> 
> You have to almost lay on the floor to work.. but be fun.. :no:


At least it's not in a small tight room or in a messed up spot.
Can't really complain about that one. :thumbsup:

I'd pray for jobs that have as much open space to play with as the OP appears to have had on this one.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

360max said:


> ....how much does it cost to have supplier parallel wires on a single reel? It must not me cost effective to have it done, as most contractors have the men deal with 4 and 5 spools on wire pulls .


Not sure on price in parallel spools, but we order individual spools and use our Greenlee 642 Tugger Cable Puller Package with 5 Greenlee 687 stands 647 spindles. It helps out a lot as we mount it horizontally to pull to switchgear and vertically on pull boxes during long runs.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

zwodubber said:


> Not sure on price in parallel spools, but we order individual spools and use our *Greenlee 642 Tugger** Cable Puller Package* with 5 *Greenlee 687 stands 647 spindles*. It helps out a lot as we mount it horizontally to pull to switchgear and vertically on pull boxes during long runs.


..what, no greenlee wire feeder yet?


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

360max said:


> ..what, no greenlee wire feeder yet?


Hmmm... maybe i'll start dropping hints to the boss


----------



## Sparky208 (Feb 25, 2011)

zwodubber said:


> Hmmm... maybe i'll start dropping hints to the boss


We have one and it works great


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Some updated pics, I had to stop by to move our lift out of the painters way. We'll be back at it Monday after man doors, forklift doors, paint, floor, and new dock doors are cut in.


----------



## Dhfisher (May 6, 2011)

Zwodubber: that is a very workmanship like job, one of the prettiest I have seen, be proud my friend.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

pull the wire in using this method :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

zwodubber said:


>



Tell the boss to purchase a wire bender, IMHO many of those conductors look short and not formed well before terminating.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

BBQ said:


> Tell the boss to purchase a wire bender, IMHO many of those conductors look short and not formed well before terminating.


I do agree they could look better, but the thermal images showed proper terminations


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

a little update, new dock doors are being cut in and lifts installed. We start the wiring next week.


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

Bet things got just a lil'dusty with them concrete cutters going...good eye BBq L3 a little crisp on the turn...that awg is tough even with that size cabinet and space to form lines...keep sending pics !!


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Tell the boss to purchase a wire bender, IMHO many of those conductors look short and not formed well before terminating.


To be fair, he said that they didn't do much work with larger cables. I prefer to have the cables enter the lugs a bit more perpendicular as to the swoop method. I also like to make 90 degree turns in the corners especially if I have the luxury off that much space.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

RGH said:


> Bet things got just a lil'dusty with them concrete cutters going...good eye BBq L3 a little crisp on the turn...that awg is tough even with that size cabinet and space to form lines...keep sending pics !!



It wasn't too bad, it was all wet cutting. If you guys want I can keep adding pics as the empty space turns into a fully operational work area.


----------



## Control Freak (Mar 8, 2008)

Job looks great! Pipe work, wire pulls all of it! Keep posting pics bro!


----------



## Grounded-B (Jan 5, 2011)

zwodubber said:


> I do agree they could look better, but the thermal images showed proper terminations


What?? How can thermal imaging, with no load on the panels, tell you anything about your terminations?

If that panel to panel nipple would have been installed higher, you could have formed the wires alot neater.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Grounded-B said:


> What?? How can thermal imaging, with no load on the panels, tell you anything about your terminations?
> 
> If that panel to panel nipple would have been installed higher, you could have formed the wires alot neater.


There is a load on the panels, it feeds into the other side of the building. We had a shutdown from 3 am and left at 3 pm. Nothing out of spec on the thermography.

Now that I look at the pic that would have made it neater...


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

The last picture in post 13 is the other side side of the building.

These are panels on the other side of the far wall and part of what our new gear feeds.












The 3 pipes on the right of the new panels run across the ceiling into these.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Stopped in to make sure we would be good to go again tomorrow. We will start wiring dock levelers, doors, and running pipe for some equipment.


Some progress pics of course 































To the left side of the picture under the man door are 3 of the dock levelers.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Whatever is in the silver wrapping is the new equipment, I still don't know which equipment it is...





















Meant to add a before pic of the outside. Might as well since I'm trying to show the whole process.


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

Nice job so far..get some footage of dock system...motor/plc's and photo eye door/interlock...system.....those are fun to wire...great post.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

RGH said:


> Nice job so far..get some footage of dock system...motor/plc's and photo eye door/interlock...system.....those are fun to wire...great post.


I will, had to leave for the hospital. Even with safety glasses a piece of metal went in my eye. Doc found the tiny piece and removed it but i'm out for a day or 2


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

OUCH..been there done that....glad your eye is ok..will keep watching for updates...


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Things will be moving pretty quick this week, I was told expect a lot of overtime. I really was to busy to grab pictures of our work today but I grabbed this one going to get some tools. Pentalift docks installed along with doors so these will need final wiring.











Next update will include what we are doing on the other side of the building. This is where we are focusing this week. Lots of new pipe, wire and machines.

Tune in tomorrow :thumbsup:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Looks good so far...:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## MasterE (Dec 31, 2011)

My arms and back hurt , just looking at it.:blink:


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

zwodubber said:


> :


Once again I was running pipe and wire so not much to see, some pics of new equipment we will be wiring, docks prepping for wire, and another outside shot.

Some more equipment will be arriving this week.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Got to take some new pics from yesterday and today. Progress on the gear, conduit, disconnects, door and dock controls, etc...

Still have a few weeks of work as more Kuka robots are on the way :thumb up:


updated gear





















View for most of the day





















Door and dock controls


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Getting strut mounted this morning











End of the day, three discos's behind the lift. The extra strut will be utilized later.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Needed more conduit in a hurry so I had to run to the supply house in a stripped van with 8ft behind the cage. Managed to fit 700' of 2" and 200' of 1"


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

zwodubber said:


> Needed more conduit in a hurry so I had to run to the supply house in a stripped van with 8ft behind the cage. Managed to fit 700' of 2" and 200' of 1"


Was your ears ringing from all the noise from the conduits ??

Merci,
Marc


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

frenchelectrican said:


> Was your ears ringing from all the noise from the conduits ??
> 
> Merci,
> Marc



Yeah i'll bet that made a lot of noise....:laughing::laughing:


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Harry and Frenchelec - the ride was awful. Not only was the van beat up I had to take some of the worst roads around.

Pulled more wire today, 12 spools of 4/0 and ground.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

zwodubber said:


> Harry and Frenchelec - the ride was awful. Not only was the van beat up I had to take some of the worst roads around.
> 
> Pulled more wire today, 12 spools of 4/0 and ground.


That is expected during spring thaw you know how the roads become crappy I have same issue in France everytime the ground thaw out .,, merde.,, Always be a headache day. 

Those are 300 meter spools ? ( roughly a thousand foot ) 

Merci,
Marc


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Harry, I FINALLY got my new truck today! I only got to throw in my personal tools but I'll get some better pics tomorrow :thumb up:


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

frenchelectrican said:


> That is expected during spring thaw you know how the roads become crappy I have same issue in France everytime the ground thaw out .,, merde.,, Always be a headache day.
> 
> Those are 300 meter spools ? ( roughly a thousand foot )
> 
> ...



The ones in the picture are 220 feet. We did 2 runs at that length and a run of 240 feet.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

I got a break from my cat6 install and was back here to run some pipe. This place is coming together...

Also found out today we start the lighting on both sides of this building in 2 weeks :thumb up:

Few updated pics


----------



## yungun (Oct 7, 2011)

zwodubber said:


> Post 1000 :thumbup:
> 
> Finally recovered from this one, ended up working 3am to 5 pm. I couldn't get as many pics as I wanted but here is what I have.
> 
> ...


awesome looking work man, but whats up with the 7-way splice in the gutter? Also, from the looks of the pictures you guys pulled the wire the pushed the 90s on over the remaining wire hanging down? or did I miss something..?


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Thought it was time for another update. They are now using this side of the building. We are currently doing emergency lighting upgrades.

We were supposed to start the lighting last week but the T5's are now 10 days overdue, we are going to have to pound them out as quick as possible once they arrive. Some temporary fluorescents were added in the meantime.


----------



## 123electric (Jun 3, 2012)

The conduit and trough work is beautifull! Looks like someone owns a Greenlee 881. 3.5" Emt there? You should look into a Greenlee 796 cable bender.


----------



## 123electric (Jun 3, 2012)

You guys only have a 4000 lb 642 puller and you do big work. Tell the boss he should have an ultra tugger with work like that.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

I'm a little late to this party, but that wireway under the panels with the three (4" ?) conduits on the right hand side doesn't look like it complies with 376.23(B).

Am I wrong in thinking it should comply with this code section?


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

Bump.

I hope someone will comment on the question I posted above. I really need to understand if that code section applies or does not apply and why.

I've seen it not enforced, but I don't know why.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

I don't have an NEC handy but I assume you are asking about wire bending space?

Looks like a violation to me.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

BBQ said:


> I don't have an NEC handy but I assume you are asking about wire bending space?
> 
> Looks like a violation to me.


It's where the code says a wireway has to have 6 times the trade size conduit (plus the additional conduits in a row) to the opposite side of the wireway. I don't think that wireway is 24" + in height (the way it's installed).

That sure seems like pulling 600's into that conduit might be difficult.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

hardworkingstiff said:


> That sure seems like pulling 600's into that conduit might be difficult.


Horror show.


Easy fix even now, cut the wireway back and install a 36 x36 can there with the wireway entering the side


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

hardworkingstiff said:


> Bump.
> 
> I hope someone will comment on the question I posted above. I really need to understand if that code section applies or does not apply and why.
> 
> I've seen it not enforced, but I don't know why.


Only if the wireway is used as a pull box. I interpret "pull box" as being an intermediate point between two or more conduit runs. The panel, and the nipple between it and the wireway, isn't a conduit run.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

InPhase277 said:


> Only if the wireway is used as a pull box. I interpret "pull box" as being an intermediate point between two or more conduit runs. The panel, and the nipple between it and the wireway, isn't a conduit run.


So you don't think that wireway has conductors pulled through it? When does a conduit become a "conduit run"?

I would not interpret "pull box" the same as you. I would interpret it as a box between boxes where the conductors are terminated. 

This is an interesting topic and I hope more people comment.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

InPhase277 said:


> Only if the wireway is used as a pull box. I interpret "pull box" as being an intermediate point between two or more conduit runs. The panel, and the nipple between it and the wireway, isn't a conduit run.


You don't think the wireway was a pull point for the three four inch raceways heading up the wall?


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

hardworkingstiff said:


> So you don't think that wireway has conductors pulled through it? When does a conduit become a "conduit run"?
> 
> I would not interpret "pull box" the same as you. I would interpret it as a box between boxes where the conductors are terminated.
> 
> This is an interesting topic and I hope more people comment.


A wireway has wires pulled through it, of course, but not all wireways are pull boxes. In the case of the OP, that wireway is used as an auxiliary gutter, and article 366.58(A) applies instead. Which is the same as 376.23(A).

So it is sized by 312.6(A) instead of 314.28:thumbsup:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

InPhase277 said:


> A wireway has wires pulled through it, of course, but not all wireways are pull boxes. In the case of the OP, that wireway is used as an auxiliary gutter, and article 366.58(A) applies instead. Which is the same as 376.23(A).
> 
> So it is sized by 312.6(A) instead of 314.28:thumbsup:


It is not an auxiliary gutter, auxiliary gutters are accessories to panel enclosures and are listed as such. 


It is a pull point for the conduits coming down the wall.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

BBQ said:


> You don't think the wireway was a pull point for the three four inch raceways heading up the wall?


Don't know. Could have been a feed point for all I know. I just know that it isn't a "pull box" as it relates to 376.23(B). Even if the wires were pulled from there.

Being under the panel makes it an auxiliary gutter, and subject to 366, so long as the wires don't enter through one set of conduits and leave in another.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

BBQ said:


> It is not an auxiliary gutter, auxiliary gutters are accessories to panel enclosures and are listed as such.
> 
> 
> It is a pull point for the conduits coming down the wall.


All the wireways I buy are listed as "Wireway or Auxiliary Gutter". It is where it is used that defines what it is, IMO.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

InPhase277 said:


> Don't know. Could have been a feed point for all I know. I just know that it isn't a "pull box" as it relates to 376.23(B). Even if the wires were pulled from there.
> 
> Being under the panel makes it an auxiliary gutter, and subject to 366, so long as the wires don't enter through one set of conduits and leave in another.


I disagree, the listing on those parts does not change from a wireway to auxiliary gutter just because it is located near a panel

No more than putting a CFL in an incandescent fixture makes it a flouresent fixture.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

InPhase277 said:


> All the wireways I buy are listed as "Wireway or Auxiliary Gutter". It is where it is used that defines what it is, IMO.


When I have a chance I will check the ul white book.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

BBQ said:


> When I have a chance I will check the ul white book.


10-4. Be sure to post your findings, until then, the definition given for auxiliary gutter in 366 says "A sheet metal enclosure used to supplement wiring spaces at meter centers, distribution centers, switchboards, and similar points of wiring systems..."

A wireway is defined in 376 as "Sheet metal troughs with hinged or removable covers for housing and protecting electrical wires and cable and in which conductors are laid in place after the wireway has been installed as a complete system."

Obviously, the wireway in the OP is used to supplement the wiring space of the panelboards above it, and is, therefore, an auxiliary gutter.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

InPhase277 said:


> 10-4. Be sure to post your findings, until then, the definition given for auxiliary gutter in 366 says "A sheet metal enclosure used to supplement wiring spaces at meter centers, distribution centers, switchboards, and similar points of wiring systems..."
> 
> A wireway is defined in 376 as "Sheet metal troughs with hinged or removable covers for housing and protecting electrical wires and cable and in which conductors are laid in place after the wireway has been installed as a complete system."
> 
> Obviously, the wireway in the OP is used to supplement the wiring space of the panelboards above it, and is, therefore, an auxiliary gutter.



So can you tell me just how close a wireway has to be to a panel to become an auxiliary gutter?

Chase nipple away, close nipple, ten foot stick of conduit?


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

BBQ said:


> So can you tell me just how close a wireway has to be to a panel to become an auxiliary gutter?
> 
> Chase nipple away, close nipple, ten foot stick of conduit?


There is no definition that I can find that specifies that. Having said that, I would personally differentiate between the two at the same distance that a nipple becomes a conduit, 24".

The UL white book doesn't specify anything beyond what the code basically says. Aux. gutters and wireways are in the same category. All that could be used to tell between the two is the listing sticker.



> The Listing Mark of UL on the product is the only method provided by
> UL to identify products manufactured under its Listing and Follow-Up Service.
> The Listing Mark for these products includes the UL symbol (as illustrated
> in the Introduction of this Directory) together with the word
> ...


Like I said, the ones I buy are listed as "Wireway or Auxiliary Gutter".


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

InPhase277 said:


> A wireway has wires pulled through it, of course, but not all wireways are pull boxes. In the case of the OP, that wireway is used as an auxiliary gutter, and article 366.58(A) applies instead. Which is the same as 376.23(A).
> 
> So it is sized by 312.6(A) instead of 314.28:thumbsup:


Why did you leave out 366.58(B)? IMO, it pretty much supports what Bob and I have been saying.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

hardworkingstiff said:


> Why did you leave out 366.58(B)? IMO, it pretty much supports what Bob and I have been saying.


It would support what you and Bob said, IF it were used as a pull box. It is my contention that it is NOT a pull box in this case because it is used to supplement the panelboards above it.

Now, IF the wires come from those conduits on the right, through the wireway, and into other conduits to other parts of the building, then I agree it would be a pull box.

The way I see it, the wires come out of those pipes and into the panels, so it is an auxiliary gutter and is sized by 312.6(A).


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

*Emails to the head guy at the state*

I sent this email to the head guy at our state (along with pictures)


> Is the trough below the panels a wireway or an auxiliary gutter? The conduits on the far right are 4" conduits and the debate is how the trough needs to be sized. One camp says it's a wireway and is subject to 376.23(B) which refers to 314.28. The other camp says it's an auxiliary gutter, part of the panels so the gutter is not being used as a pull box and is not subject to 366.58(B) which refers to 314.28.
> 
> Would you help us with this please?
> 
> Thanks.


Here is his response.


> Louis,
> 
> First of all a wireway, which is similar to a conduit or raceway, must be listed as such and used according to the listing. The definition of a wireway specifically refers to it as a “trough”. A trough or wireway used to make splices or assist in pulling conductors would be considered the same as a junction box or pull box and must meet all the dimensions for a pull or junction box per Section314.28, as you’ve reference. Neither of these is an auxiliary gutter. For example, if the trough is installed below a panelboard and connected with separate conduits, then it’s not an auxiliary gutter.
> 
> ...


The trough is a wireway, not an auxiliary gutter.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

*Bbq*

I think I remember you posting a picture once of a transformer and some gear that had an auxiliary gutter attached to it. If you know the picture I'm talking about and still have it, would you post it again?

Thanks,


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

I don't recall that but I do have some other things on gutters, I may start a new thread but I am off for work shortly.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

hardworkingstiff said:


> I sent this email to the head guy at our state (along with pictures)
> 
> 
> Here is his response.
> ...


I guess I'm just hard headed:laughing: I don't see anything in 366.2 that says how an auxiliary gutter must be attached. If I cut a hole in a panel and weld a trough to it, it's an auxiliary gutter, but if I use a close nipple it's a wireway? I don't agree.

But let's not give up on this. This is good stuff. Find what you can on this because all I have is the NEC and UL whitebook, and neither of those say different than what I'm saying.

But besides that, whether this is a wireway or auxiliary gutter, I still don't see it as a pull box.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

InPhase277 said:


> I guess I'm just hard headed:laughing:


I would agree with that, 

The gentleman that responded to my email is in the business of code interpretation and I think he sits on some of the code committee's. He also has contacts at UL. I think I will go with what he thinks.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

InPhase277 said:


> But let's not give up on this. This is good stuff. Find what you can on this because all I have is the NEC and UL whitebook, and neither of those say different than what I'm saying.


I'm not needing to find out anything else. The NEC does not say what you think it says, that is the problem.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

hardworkingstiff said:


> I'm not needing to find out anything else. The NEC does not say what you think it says, that is the problem.


Well I need to find out more, because I'm not convinced, and I need your enlightenment. The guy may sit on a code committee, but the NEC doesn't say what he says it does either. 

It doesn't give a means of attachment for auxiliary gutters that makes them any different than wireways. Hell, they are manufactured identically and even marked as such. They only difference that I can find between the two is WHERE they are used, not how they are attached.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

InPhase277 said:


> Well I need to find out more, because I'm not convinced, and I need your enlightenment. The guy may sit on a code committee, but the NEC doesn't say what he says it does either.
> 
> It doesn't give a means of attachment for auxiliary gutters that makes them any different than wireways. Hell, they are manufactured identically and even marked as such. They only difference that I can find between the two is WHERE they are used, not how they are attached.


I look forward to you posting your findings.

It's a big deal (as the installation in this thread demonstrates) on how an auxiliary gutter is defined. Now, one of us saying it's such and such does not count. As I reread 366.2, I just can't see calling the enclosure in question in this thread an auxiliary gutter. Even if one could get by calling it an auxiliary gutter, I believe the argument that conductors are not pulled through it is incorrect and 366.58(B) would have to be adhered to.

If there are any inspectors reading this, please comment.


----------



## mdfriday (May 14, 2007)

360max said:


> ....how much does it cost to have supplier parallel wires on a single reel? It must not me cost effective to have it done, as most contractors have the men deal with 4 and 5 spools on wire pulls .


Same cost, for colored cable too.....


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Started the lighting yesterday. WE are replacing 24 400W MH's with 42 4 lamp T5's. Should be a little better :thumbsup:











MH still up, I'll get pics tomorrow when we finish.


----------



## noarcflash (Sep 14, 2011)

Could you throw the amp meter on the high bay lighting, before and after please. our power company is really pushing the new high bay lighting. I see the maintenance cost going up real high with replacing T5 lamps (and ballast) very often, where as the MH lamps last for years.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Finished the lighting in this section of the building today.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

noarcflash said:


> Could you throw the amp meter on the high bay lighting, before and after please. our power company is really pushing the new high bay lighting. I see the maintenance cost going up real high with replacing T5 lamps (and ballast) very often, where as the MH lamps last for years.


Unfortunately we already had the MH lights down by this morning so I could not hook up my clamp meter.

Luckily for you this is section C of the building. We will be doing Section A and B in the near future. I have meters hooked into the lighting panels on those sections now so we can provide a before and after report.

Section B
































Section A


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

zwodubber said:


> Started the lighting yesterday. WE are replacing 24 400W MH's with 42 4 lamp T5's. Should be a little better :thumbsup:


 
What did you use to hang them with Shark Boy?

It looks like you were making your own aircraft cable hangers.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Awg-Dawg said:


> What did you use to hang them with Shark Boy?
> 
> It looks like you were making your own aircraft cable hangers.


Swaging tool and cable, ill have to get the cable specs tomorrow


----------

